# Horse safe and horse proof landscaping



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone out there with ideas?


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

My horse ate an Austrian Pine, and I THOUGhT that would not look tasty to him. Lol. I let my horses mow my front lawn and they leave the roses alone. However they wont grow in the shade. Have you considered holly. I have not looked at toxicity on it yet. But the leaves are prickly and tough. Look for deer restant plants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Holly is poisonous. They may not try to eat it, but I am not going to take the chance.


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

I can really only think of sun plants that horses will leave alone. I live in the desert and I can say that I have never seen a horse look twice at a yucca. Not sure if it would grow in the shade, it certianlly wouldnt bloom. Maybe some ground cover type sedums and succulents.
I have a heavily landscaped backyard and rarely my horses escape out into it. I never purposelly allow them to roam or graze back there since I dont want my flower beds walked through. Generally they head straight for my lovely ornamental grasses and leave everything else alone. They dont seem interested in the yarrows even though I use one variety as my "lawn" out back. Possibly iris as well. 
You may have to just really creative hardscaping. Build a rock garden with just rocks and lovely pieces of driftwood. Maybe add some rustic fencing around it to block access and way back add some plants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

